# سلسلة made in egypt



## amir elengineer (25 أبريل 2011)

*صناعة الطائرات فى مصر*

*
*

*
*

*ان صناعة الطائرات هيا تعتبر قمة التكنولوجيا فى الصناعات الحربية عموما وهى تحتاج الى امكانيات كبيره لا تتوافر البنية الاساسية لها الا فى الدول المتقدمة عموما ولكن الله حبانا ايضا بها وان مصر دخلت فى مجال صناعة الطائرات منذ زمن بعيد بداية من الجمهورية والقاهرة 200 والقاهرة 300 مرورا بتجميع الاف 6 والاف 7 الصينى وتجميع الافاجيت والميراج 2000 والجازيل وطائرة التدريب المتقدم توكانو التى تم تصدير اعداد منها الى العراق الشقيق وبعض الدول الافريقية الاخرى والبنية الاساسية متوفرة فى مصر حتى انه يوجد مصنع متخصص هوا مصنع الطائرات والذى تم تطويره فى عام 2005 باحدث الماكينات للاستعداد لتصنيع الطائرة الصينية التي تنتج بمصر بعمق تصنيع محلي وصل إلي94% وتمتلك الحكومة المصرية بموجب التعاقد علي تصنيعها مع الجانب الصيني الرخصة المطلقة لتصنيعها وتسويقها بالدول العربية والافريقية. ويخدم صناعة الطائرات فى مصر عدد كبير من المصانع الحربية المصرية علاوه على المصانع المدنية التى تسمى المصانع المغزية لها ولا ينقص صناعة طائرة مصرية سوى الدراسات الخاصة فقط الى جانب البحث العلمى الخاص بالمشروع وعموما صناعة طائرة حربية تحتاج الى من 5 الى 7 سنوات من البحث العلمى المتواصل حتى ترى النسخة الاولى النور وعدة ملاين من الدولارات قد تصل الى بضع مليارات فى بعض الانواع ومن المعروف ان مصنع الطائرات المصرى يمتلك التكنولوجيا الكاملة لتصنيع ارقى الطائرات وطبعا ليس من المعلوم لبعض الاعضاء تفضيل المصانع الامريكية لالواح الالمومنيوم الخاصة بهيكل المقاتلة اف 16 على الانتاج الامريكى ذاته وتقوم مصر بتوريد تلك الالواح الى المصانع الامريكية من الباطن نعود الى الصناعة المصرية كان من اسباب عدم تصنيع القاهرة 300 وليس فشل التصنيع لانها تم صنعها والحمد لله هوا الاتحاد السوفيتى الذى اغرى مصر بأعداد من الميج 19 على سبيل الهبة حتى لا تقوم مصر بتصنيع المقاتلة الخاصة بها وتدخل الى مجال لاتدخله سوا دول معدوده على الاصابع هى امريكا والاتحاد السوفيتى وانجلترا وفرنسا والمانيا بل وقد سبقنا الصين فى ذلك وللاجهاز او قتل المشروع نهائيا قام الاتحاد السوفيتى باغراء مصر بتصنيع الميج 21 التى كانت فى ذلك الوقت قمة التكنولوجيا الروسية بسعر يقل فى التكلفة عن المقاتلة القاهرة 300 بكثير حتى يدخل فى ازهان الرئيس عبد الناصر ان المقاتلة المصرية عالية التكلفة ولا ترقى الى مستوى الميج 21 وان مصر ليست فى حاجة فى مثل هذا الوقت الى تلك التكاليف العالية ولا الظروف السياسية والعسكرية تسمح بذلك ايضا فتم الغاء المشروع بسبب الظروف العسكرية مع اسرائيل وحرب 67

عموما ان مصر لا تحتاج الى تكنولوجيا عالية للبداء فى عملية تصنيع النسخة الخاصة بها من الطائرات المقاتلة فقط الاراده السياسية والاهم منها هوا الخوض فى مجال البحث العلمى الخاص بتلك المقاتلة بطريقة جدية ليس اكثر من ذلك وكما قلت فى السابق كل الامكنيات التصنيعية متوفرة فى مصر والدليل على ذلك تصنيع الطائرة الصينية K-8E التى هى اقرب الى طائرة هجوم ارضى

بنسبة تصنيع تصل الى94%*

:30::30:انتظروا باقي المواضيع:30::30:​
*
*


----------



## amir elengineer (25 أبريل 2011)

*منتظر ردووووودكم , وهل اكمل في كتابة الموضوع لو عجبكم ولا لأ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ahmedvay (30 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع جميل اخى ارجو ان تكمل هذا الموضوع *


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 مايو 2011)

موضوع شيق ويعيد لي الذكريات ويستحق القرأة فاكمل


----------



## amir elengineer (2 مايو 2011)

أوكي يا شباب إن شاء الله قريب هانزلكم مواضيع جديدة


----------



## amir elengineer (13 مايو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]برنامج الصواريخ المصرى[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لقد عبرت صواريخ الظافر المصريه الى سيناء وأصبحت فى مواقعها مستعدة للانطلاق بأبسط اشارة الى عمق اسرائيل .... لقد كان فى وسعنا اعطاء تلك الاشارة واصدار الامر مع اللحظات الاولى للمعركه ... ولكننا كنا نتحمل مسئوليه استخدام انواع معينه من الاسلحه وكنا نراقب انفسنا بأنفسنا ومع ذلك لابد لهم من يتذكروا ما قلته يوما ما ولاذلت اقوله ... العين بالعين والسن بالسن والعمق بالعمق

انور السادات يوم 16 اكتوبر عام 1973 فى جلسه مجلس الشعب المصرى

يظن البعض خطأ على أن الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر كان هو صاحب قرار صناعه الصواريخ المصريه .... فالكثيرون لا يعرفون انه من ضمن قرارات رئيس الوزراء المصرى السيد مكرم عبيد بعد هزبمه 1948 لاعادة تسليح الجيش المصرى هو قرار صناعه الصواريخ المصريه .. حيث قامت الحكومه المصريه فى تلك الفترة بالتعاقد رسميا مع خبير الاسلحه الالمانى الدكتور ويليم فوس ليتولى رئاسه المشروع وتم التعاقد ايضا مع احدى الشركات الالمانيه المملوكه لشخص اسمه فولنر والذى قام بالتعاقد مع الكثيرين من العمال المهرة الالمان فى تلك الصناعه الوليدة ممن كان مشهود لهم بالكفاءة والولاء للنازيه المعاديه لليهود واليهوديه

وقد بدأ العمل الفعلى فى تصميمات 3 صواريخ من طراز فيى 8 عام 1951 وتم عمل مشروع خطه لبناء 900 صاروخا مع نهايه عام 1970

إلا ان التجارب الاوليه لهذة الصواريخ عام 1952 لم تكن مقنعه لمكرم عبيد مما ادى الى وجود خلافات مع فولنر الذى عاد الى المانيا ومعه بعض عماله

وبعد قيام الثورة عام 1952 قام الرئيس محمد نجيب بتعيين ويليم فوس كمدير لمكتب التخطيط المركزى وكرئيس مستشارى وزير الحربيه

وقام بعدها فوس بالتعاقد مع الالمان الدكتور رولف انجل والدكتور ولفجانج بيتز والدكتور بول جوريك وهم من كبار خبراء الالكترونيات فى المانيا فى تلك الايام ..... وقد أثبتت التجارب التى جرت فى ذلك الوقت على النماذج الاوليه لتلك الصواريخ عن وجود بعض النجاحات ..... إلا ان تلك التجارب أثبتت حاجه جسم الصاروخ الى نوعيه معينه من حديد الصلب

(من اجل ذلك بدأت الحكومه المصريه فى التفاوض مع الحكومه الالمانيه من اجل انشاء مصنع الحديد والصلب بالتعاون مع شركه كروبس الالمانيه)

ادى توقف برنامج الصواريخ المصرى عام 1953 الى عودة بول جوريك وويليم فوس الى المانيا عام 1956 .

إلا انه وفور انتهاء معارك 1956 طلب الرئيس عبد الناصر من الاتحاد السوفيتى تزويد مصر ببعض بطاريات المدفعيه الصاروخيه التى يتراوح مداها بين 50 – 70 كم ... إلا ان الاتحاد السوفيتى رفض هذا الطلب المصرى بشدة
—[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Joseph S. Bermudez, Jr., "Ballistic missile development in Egypt," Jane's Intelligence Review, October 1992, pp. 452-458.

وفى عام 1957 وبسبب الانهيار الاقتصادى الذى عانت منه مصر بسبب حرب 56 والحصار الاقتصادى الذى فرض عليها وبدأ مشاريع برامج التنميه الاقتصاديه اوقفت مصر كل مشاريعها لبناء الصواريخ مما ادى الى عودة رولف انجل الى المانيا خاصه وان مصر كانت لازالت تعانى من عدم وجود نوعيه الحديد الصلب المطلوبه .... اى انه تقريبا كان اغلب العلماء الالمان قد تركوا مصر


وفى عام 1960 تم انشاء هيئه الطيران المصريه برئاسه محمد خليل الدين وتحت الاشراف المباشر لعبد الناصر ..... وكان يخضع لتلك الهيئه :
- مصنع 333 الحربى (صخر) لصناعه الصواريخ برئاسه ايوجين سنجر
- مصنع قادر لصناعه اجهزة التحكم الصاروخيه
- مصنع 81 الحربى ( مصر الجديدة للصناعات الكيميائيه ) لصناعه وقود الصواريخ والرؤوس المتفجرة
- مصنع 270 الحربى (قها للصناعات الكيميائيه) ...
وتم بناء وحدة للتجارب على بعد 100 كم من القاهرة

وقد بلغ حجم العماله المصريه فى مصنع 333 الحربى (صخر) ايامها حوالى 1000 عامل وعالم مصرى يساعدهم 250 عالم وفنى المانى من خبراء شركه ومصانع
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
إلا انه سرعان ما انسحب الالمان بسبب مطاردة الموساد لهم وتهديد اسرهم وارسال رسائل متفجرة لهم ... وقد لعب الجاسوس الاسرائيلى رافى ايتان دورا كبيرا فى ترحيل هؤلاء العلماء عن مصر

قام علماء مصر بعدها بتطوير الصاروخ الظافر والذى يبلغ مداة 350 كم والصاروخ القاهر والذى يبلغ مداة 600 كم والصاروخ الرائد العابر للقارات و المكون من مرحلتين ويبلغ مداة 1500 كم وقد حققت التجارب الاوليه على الصاروخ القظافر والقاهر نجاحا ملحوظا وهناك معلومات غير مؤكدة بأنهما دخلا مرحله الانتاج ايامها .......... إلا انه سرعان ما توقفت كل مشروعات الانتاج بعد هزيمه 1967 واتجاة القيادة المصريه الى سرعه بناء الجيش المصرى بالاسلحه التقليديه وشراء الصواريخ من الاتحاد السوفيتى كضرورة ملحه واولويه مطلقه

اوقفت مصر كل برامج صناعه الصواريخ بعد هزيمه يونيو 1967 كما قلنا واتجهت الى تسليح الجيش المصرى بالاسلحه التقليديه وتم تشوين وتخزين كل معدات هذة الصناعه ( ربما حققت بذلك اهداف حرب 67 الخفيه بعض[/FONT]*​ *وفى عام 1972 ايضا عرضت روسيا مساعدة مصر فى اجهزة التوجيه للصاواريخ المصريه والتى غير السادات اسمائها الى التين والزيتون بدلا من الظافر والقاهر !!
** :30:انتظروا باقي المواضيع :30: *​


----------



## amir elengineer (16 مايو 2011)

:2: فين الردوووود :2: عايز أي ملاحظات أو تفاعل :75:


----------

